# Which fly's would ya..



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Use if ya were going out for tripple tail.. I got these new Rainy custom tied buggers and thought I would ask.....
Randall


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Any of the three in the top pic, top right corner. Probably the one with the rabbit tail. You want it to sink slow and stay in their face.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks Capt. The ones next to them with the black eyes are actually pink... with a little flash????


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Top right and bottom left are choice #1 then bottom left ( spoon fly ? ) in the second fly box.I sure hope those hooks are strong.  We'll see next week......won't we Mr Quest !!!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Their strong Capt. built and designed by the best and ready for action...
Lets keep the fingers crossed for some great weather and a great time buddy....:goldfish::biggrin:


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

I'd use as small a hook as you can (that is still strong enough to not open up if you hook a large one) and a pattern that looks and moves/swims as much like a shrimp as possible. 

I'd use either white or tan, unweighted, barred with a sharpie, perhaps a little crystal chenille, maybe a palmered feather (trimmed on top, hanging on bottom) to look like legs, and big dark epoxied-bead eyes. You could even use some peccary hair for antennae. (I'd post pictures, but apparently 91% of 2cool doesn't want to see pictures.)

I'd want it to suspend just under the surface so I didn't have to move it a bunch to keep it from sinking. I'd tie it with a small loop knot on the end of ~10-15 lb. fluoro (not mono) tippet. Get it in front of the fish and don't move it erratically (subtle movements) till the fish sees it and reacts, then make it look like it's trying to escape.

If that doesn't yield results, I'd try a small realistic looking crab pattern.

Get the fly up close to the debris. If there's current, chunk it upcurrent and let it drift by the debris/fish.

But that's just me. Others may have a better way to do it. Hope that helps. Good Luck.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Sorry Quest, I just realized you were asking me about which of the flies in the pictures I'd use....

I'd start with one of the 3 white ones in the top picture or the 2 white ones right above the merkin crabs, although the top 3 pinks could work too. The tan ones look great, but might be a little large. Hard to tell without them in hand.

The Merkins look great, but it looks like they have a bit too much weight on them for that application.

That's a great group of flies you got there. Tie up some more and send them this way!!!



p.s., didn't you get the memo? 91% on here don't need the pictures.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey Ish,

Just because one doesn't see a Tripletail floating doesn't mean they aren't on the structure.  A sinking tippet ( I won't devulge depth as that is a guarded secret down in Matty ) along w/ a floating tippet close at hand will get the job done !


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

you're right, you can dredge up just about anything blindcasting a sinking/sink tip line. and they don't have to be floating...i've seen them several feet beneath the structure.

i'd ventrue to say that the vast majority of trips on a fly pole are caught under debris/markers, as most fly homos like to sight fish and that's where they're most commonly seen.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks for the insite Ish... I will try all of them probally ..lol
I need ta run ta FTU and get me a sink tip this weekend, ya gunna be around... I may need some angling skills thrown my way.. lol
















Randall


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

if i can help, i'd be glad to.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I was thinkin about tossin a couple of these hand tied epoxy's at em also...:wink:

Pics are always good..


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

that's what i'd throw first!! awesome flies!


----------

